# Opinions on "beware of dog signs"



## Germanyshowdogs (Aug 13, 2015)

So I just got a new place, Ace finally has a fenced in back yard so were excited. I've only been living here about a week and already got into a confrontation with a neighbor. I can't stand irresponsible parents, a little girl maybe 4 saw Ace and just started running towards us. We were walking in the middle of the street (its a quite neighborhood) but the girl ran in the street as the mom is failing to have control and call her back. I say in a firm voice "stop and put my hand out because I don't let anyone I don't know pet my dogs. I know Ace would've just licked her but I don't want to take any chances, things happen. Anyway when I did that the girl stopped and the mom came and yelled at me for raising my voice to her daughter, I was so mad. But my question is do you reccomend me putting a sign on the fence warning that there is a dog ? Would that protect me if a kid stuck there fingers through the fence and got mouthed and said the dog bit ? He will always be supervised outside so I should be able to just call him to me if someone did come to the fence, I'm just wondering.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is just a problem with society today I suppose the mom would prefer her child was mauled? I would get a Dog on Premises sign, which indicates a dog is there but that you aren't saying or admitting it is a dog that bites--sounds as ridiculous!! Does it matter, because a 4 yr old probably can't read and the court of law will find someone negligent if a bite happens. Maybe put slats in the frnce if it's chain link so no fingers can be put it?


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I've heard - and I'm not a lawyer so take this with a giant grain of salt - that you can actually be admitting liability if you use "beware of dog." It's like you're tacitly acknowledging the dog is a hazard. If your sign says "dog on premises" it's supposed to be better.

I don't know. I don't have a sign.

I don't think you were wrong, for what it's worth. Sometimes a raised voice is what it takes to get their attention when they're honing in on something. But rather than be mad, I'd be dismissing the mom as a nutcase who can't control her kid and I'd just assume that I needed to be a strong advocate for my dog (i.e., keep him far away from the kid with the crazy mom).


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

In most places a "Beware of Dog" sign would not protect you if young children trespass because they are deemed to immature to understand the danger.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Just think, twenty years ago, if you got bit it was your fault. Now it's everyone else's fault but your own....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

WateryTart said:


> I've heard - and I'm not a lawyer so take this with a giant grain of salt - that you can actually be admitting liability if you use "beware of dog." It's like you're tacitly acknowledging the dog is a hazard. If your sign says "dog on premises" it's supposed to be better.


See I saw the opposite posted by a lawyer in MI (my state). He was saying that if you DO have a dog that might bite someone and/or is protection trained, then you're better off having a warning sign.

The police in my city also advice people to have these signs even if they don't have a dog, it cuts down on burglary. 

Bottom line is, anyone can sue anyone else for anything and if your dog bites someone, you are probably liable to some extent even on your own property.

I don't really like the BEWARE OF DOG signs, but I do have a sign on my gate. It is white with black letters that say "Keep gate closed, dog loose in yard." It doesn't imply that my dogs are aggressive or dangerous (maybe they are, maybe they aren't...) but does imply you may meet a loose dog if you open the gate.

We had issues with neighborhood kids reaching into our yard at our old house. There were huge backyards and no one had a fence until we put a 4' one up well inside of the property lines, but kids still came into our yard and we were always asking them not to reach over the fence. We also had once instance where an adult neighbor was reaching over the fence and waving a toy around because he wanted Nikon to jump around and bite at it and he would jerk it away at the last second, and he got accidentally bit because he misjudged how quick my dogs are, but he laughed it off because we'd already TOLD him please do not reach in or try to play with my GSDs. So at our current house the fence is 6' high, included the chain link double gate across the driveway. A professionally installed, well kept 6' fence and gate has served us a lot better. If a kid were to actually come up the driveway to the gate and reach in through the wood panels or chain link, well, I can't prevent that. Some of my dogs are not OK with strangers walking up or entering the yard, but none of my dogs are the nippy kind that would bite at someone's fingers through the fence, they'd just stand at the gate and bark like crazy. The mail lady has my permission to reach in and give them treats, but my dogs aren't left outside if I'm not around.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't think "Beware of Dog" signs are automatic go to jail pass.

These cases are usually adjudicated at the county level so it really depends on your state and county and the judge.

Sometimes we hear of one case winning but that doesn't really mean it's a set in stone precedent.

Having said that, I would put up 'German Shepherds live here" of something neutral of that nature.

It's also true that dogs (and horses and pools and....) can be considered 'attractive nuisances'. That's why most communities have laws about fencing around pools with locked gates. 

So IMO best to put in place all precautions you can. A sign which is neutral but yet gets the message across. A secure fence. We also planted prickly bushes along the fence and in some places double fenced. My dogs are NEVER outside without me or my hubby.

Now along the backside of our lot, we set back the fence, which is supposed to be private 'green space' but the kids like to make trails. The boys, will sometimes approach our fence and stand there staring at the dogs. The dogs bark. I know what's going through those little sinker's heads "should we mess with the dogs or not". Course they'll goad each other to see who is not the 'scardey cat'.

Along the backside of the fence where people are NOT supposed to be walking and actually are trespassing, I use dog poop. When I pick up the yard I deposit a few of the piles in strategic locations just over the fence.

Works like a charm and if anyone complains they've just been busted trespassing on my land.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Liesje said:


> See I saw the opposite posted by a lawyer in MI (my state). He was saying that if you DO have a dog that might bite someone and/or is protection trained, then you're better off having a warning sign.
> 
> The police in my city also advice people to have these signs even if they don't have a dog, it cuts down on burglary.
> 
> ...


I'll have to double check Minnesota law. I'm curious now! I do know that the law is heavily on the side of the victim in this state. I can actually be held liable if my dog scares someone and they injure themselves, and she's the "but for" factor (like if they think she's going to lunge at them and they fall off their bike and break their arm). She doesn't have to touch someone to be considered to have injured them.

We either keep our dog on leash and under control when out, or she's behind a 6' fence (privacy fence on all sides except one; neighbor pitched a fit so that side is chain link, to be replaced the very second we see a "for sale" sign go up on her house). The gate we don't use frequently is kept locked at all times except when we're expecting company. I can see nearly my entire back yard from one window or another in the main area of the house, so she's always under supervision of some level when out in the yard.


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

In Montana, if you trespass and get bit it's your own darn fault. If it's a kid, it's the parent's fault. Too many signs in this world already. It's sensory overload. Nobody pays attention to signs because of it. Nice work with your dog!


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Definitely read your state law! I believe Florida, for example, has a specific law stating if you have a sign that says "BAD DOG" you're not liable for anyone bitten over the age of 6, or something to that degree. In some states, it's considered having previous knowledge that your dog had aggressive tendencies. 

We personally have no trespassing signs and "GSD crossing" signs. I believe that conveys the message to anyone who might be considering coming in without implicating my dog as aggressive. Watch out guys, we got a 13 week old puppy over here!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Out here we tend to believe in high fences! 

So it's a "theoretical" exercise for most of us out West. But if I had signs ...these would be my choices:

My GSD for company:









My Boxer if she happens to be outside in the yard:









But to be accurate for her ...I'd have to add this one:


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

My Dad had the best signs on his ranch in Colorado.

*NO TRESPASSING
*​ * Survivors *will be prosecuted!​


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

I too have heard the "beware of dog = liability" stories. I'm sure the laws vary from place to place, so there won't be universal right answer. 

When I get a house with a backyard, there will be neutral sign along the lines of "loose dog," in addition to "no trespassing". My place will also be completely fenced off with a minimum 6-foot, solid fence with no holes for anyone to stick fingers through, and all entrances locked with a key. No one will be entering my property without either buzzing me through an intercom, or climbing over a 6-foot fence. If it'll be legal to do in the area I buy, I'll even put spikes or barbed wires along the top of the fence. I won't be taking chances with ANY neighbours or visitors.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Just having a dog = liability, regardless of what the sign says or whether you have one or not. If your dog bites someone on your property, the person who got bit has the right to file suit against you. That doesn't mean their case is fair or will not get thrown out, but they can do it.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Palydyn said:


> My Dad had the best signs on his ranch in Colorado.
> 
> *NO TRESPASSING
> *​ * Survivors *will be prosecuted!​


Good signs.

There once was an extended conversation on another forum regarding dogs, kids and trespassing. At that time, it appeared that some state laws do not consider somebody as trespassing on your property unless you have a sign specifically posted No Trespassing. It might be a good idea for those concerned to check their state laws. I was shocked to find out mine was one of those.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a 6 ft privacy fence with three gates with locks on them. I have signs posted that read--dog on Premise, Private Property and No Trespassing. I'm not normally a paranoid person but these are my dogs and I am doing everything I can think of to make sure they are safe and so are kids.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a "Please keep gate closed" sign with the silhouette of a GSD. 

In the specific case of the OP it might be good if she could have coffee with the mom next door and explained things to her. Even a friendly dog can knock a 4 year old down and scare them forever.


----------



## JessAndHerWolf (Jul 25, 2015)

I have 2 cast iron ones on my front gate. Beware of dog and "please close the gate." I almost always keep the gatebpadlkcked, though. UPS just sets things over the fence (one guy tosses them. Grr.) and I don't get any solicitors  my dog thinks he's king of the guard dogs so I don't want someone to wander in not realizing he's sleeping on the porch and get snarled at. Maybe he would even bite a true intruder. We are in the city, so I kind of hope the sign scares off potential troublemakers anyway.


----------



## JessAndHerWolf (Jul 25, 2015)

My neighbor has a really classy, simple one on her gate that says "dog in yard.". Warns delivery men, burglars, etc. But only her back yard is fenced. My whole property is fenced and locked, so I wanted to be really clear. Don't want an overzealous girl scout to climb my fence.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

the best way to know is to contact a local attorney who specializes in dog bite lawsuits. Yes, consorting with the enemy. 

The case law varies from state to state, even city to city. Some places you need a sign that specifically says "beware of dog" while a few miles down the road you should have a sign that simply lets someone know that a dog lives there.

Don't ask police officers - case law, especially in civil matters, isn't part of their training.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

It's a small, woodsy town here and everyone and their mother owns some kind of dog (generally the large kind), but I'm still on the fence about using "beware of dog" signs, so we just have the usual "private property" and "no hunting" signs put up.

I *do* eventually plan on getting a sign that shows I have a shepherd (without the "beware" part) but Butters is an excellent watchdog and alert barks if anyone so much as steps onto our property, so unless a person is deaf or hard of hearing, they'd immediately hear/see that we have a dog on the premises.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is Nara posing by our sign when we lived in Oregon. I love this sign, and it now hangs inside on the door of the dog room, since there are neighborhood rules stating we can't hang signs on our fences and outside doors where we live in Idaho. When we own our next house, we'll put it back on display outdoors as a deterrent. I'm not afraid of any laws. I want people to know our home is protected by an early warning alert system: our 2 GSDs.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I use "dog on premises - notify homeowner before entering property"


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

JessAndHerWolf said:


> My neighbor has a really classy, simple one on her gate that says "dog in yard.". Warns delivery men, burglars, etc. But only her back yard is fenced. My whole property is fenced and locked, so I wanted to be really clear. Don't want an overzealous girl scout to climb my fence.


My entire property is fenced as well. We keep the gate locked to deter anyone from stopping by unannounced and also for our dogs safety. Gunther has jumped up and unlocked the gate a few times, I didn't figure it out until the second time. It's also very helpful in the sense that if someone DOES knock on my door, I'm justified in assuming they've already either picked the lock or jumped the fence to get there and already are up to no good. To deter unwanted company I put the word out that since we keep our gate locked, anyone knocking on my door could expect the police to question why they are there before the door is answered. Now, I've never actually called the police. Nor would I without looking to see if I know the person. But it worked. One time and one time only did we get that unexpected knock and it turned out that the husband's daughter had lifted one of her kids over the fence to come knock on the door. Really threw us off since when I looked out the window in the door I couldn't see anyone. Because Gunther barking his head off scared the kid right back to the gate. She hasn't done that since.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Germanyshowdogs said:


> So I just got a new place, Ace finally has a fenced in back yard so were excited. I've only been living here about a week and already got into a confrontation with a neighbor. I can't stand irresponsible parents, a little girl maybe 4 saw Ace and just started running towards us. We were walking in the middle of the street (its a quite neighborhood) but the girl ran in the street as the mom is failing to have control and call her back. I say in a firm voice "stop and put my hand out because I don't let anyone I don't know pet my dogs. I know Ace would've just licked her but I don't want to take any chances, things happen. Anyway when I did that the girl stopped and the mom came and yelled at me for raising my voice to her daughter, I was so mad. But my question is do you reccomend me putting a sign on the fence warning that there is a dog ? Would that protect me if a kid stuck there fingers through the fence and got mouthed and said the dog bit ? He will always be supervised outside so I should be able to just call him to me if someone did come to the fence, I'm just wondering.


 When Sabi was young I had her out for a walk one day and this cute little boy came flying out of a store and wrapped his arms around her neck. Sabi loved kids so I wasn't worried, but I did have a chat with him since his mom was clueless and explained in 4 year old language that some dogs aren't nice and it was very important that he ask for permission to pet any dog. We practiced how to properly approach and where on a dog you should pet. A few days later I got to see him put his knowledge to use, with a lab, and I was happy I had taken the time. So I kept doing it.
I also talk to kids in the neighborhood about sticking fingers through fences, explain it in simple language. I am glad that most kids love dogs and it does not kill me to take a few seconds of my life to teach.
No sign will protect you in any state if your dog harms a child. Property laws vary, but it is almost a given that even if the law sides with you the neighborhood parents are going to make your life ****. If you are worried line the fence so it isn't possible.
As for signage, No Trespassing and Dogs on Premises pretty much cover it.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I live in Florida so I have the mandatory BAD DOG sign on my gate along with one that reads: STOP! DOGS IN YARD!


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

My house is fenced with a 6 foot wooden fence. I have Beware of dog signs on both sides and the rear of the yard. Plus next to the front door. Also just in case I removed the handles from the outside of the gates. You have to come thru my house to get into the back yard. 
I don't want to take any chances..


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

arycrest said:


> I live in Florida so I have the mandatory BAD DOG sign on my gate along with one that reads: STOP! DOGS IN YARD!


Why is the BAD DOG sign mandatory? Did you have a problem with him or is it about the breed?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

About the signs - check your state's laws or your homeowners insurance. "Beware of Dog" can go either way, it is either a warning to say away or admitting you may have an aggressive dog.

To play it safe would put up a neutral sign, something like "dog in yard", "I love my German Shepherd!" (I have that on my license plate, just to let people know what might be in the car). During election season I put up, "My German Shepherd is smarter than our president", but my HOA makes me take it down after elections.

I don't think the photo of the sign "Stop! Dogs in Yard" is admitting any aggressiveness. That seems like a good choice.

About the mother of the 4 year old yelling at you, all I can say is that child will have problems down the road if nobody is ever allowed to tell it "no".


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

I have this on my front door and find that it keeps salesmen away as well


----------



## zudnic (May 23, 2015)

Its mixed here, some say you are admitting having a dangerous dog. Others say it keeps out trespasser's. I have a no trespassing sign. I also have a gate. If I don't lock the gate people will drive up to my house. They totally disregard the signs. 

my house is at the end of Nicholson in the middle https://www.google.ca/maps/place/Ni...1s0x54843372ab78f34d:0x4e06386dcf6af513?hl=en

As you can see my house and driveway is very long to the rd. I've had two lost old ladies show up at my house. Lost count how many come down to my house to turn around. Both neighbors have had break ins. Believe they skip my house because of the locked gate. Don't think I need a dog sign as long as the gate is locked.


----------



## Elsieb (Apr 9, 2014)

Our sign (rec by insur co) says 'beware, German Shepard on duty'. Tho it looks very old and faded (sign is on it's second beloved GSD) so maybe it's time for a new sign and I like the 'dog on premises' seems less aggressive.
Lately, I have noticed one deliverer that throws the pkgs at the garage door instead of bringing them to the door - about 10 steps away. Wonder if he doesn't like the barking dog?


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

to me the dog on premises sign reads like a bureaucratic lingo ...


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Everything I've read that's actually by lawyers says that a Beware of Dog sign can only help. I don't have one, but I would if I thought people would come into my house or yard uninvited. 

The joke signs like "want to find out if there is life after death? enter my yard" or whatever CAN get you in trouble. I have read cases arguing that the sign wasn't clear enough. Where-as "beware of dog" or "bad dog" are very clear and everyone understands what they mean.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I've found that my "No Trespassing" sign has been quite sufficient to keep most people away (deliveries come in of course, because you invited them by ordering something). If my gate is closed, I've had no one try to come in except my son or his family. Deliveries are usually placed inside the fence by the gate (split rail fence with a solid wooden gate).


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I had a sign that said "GSD Xing" and a few GSD memorabilia out front. Keeps most people away from the house. I have always heard that having a BEWARE sign was bad because you're admitting to having an aggressive dog even if it isn't. Id rather be safe and go with the many other signs that basically announce that yes I do have a German Shepherd. Better safe then sorry. But in today's' world, people are sue happy...


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

My question is this- Is a dog declared dangerous after someone reports a bite? Based on breed? Or does this also vary by state? I'm hesitant to put up a sign due to so many dogs being stolen for dog fighting in our area. 
In reading the laws for my state (SC) is says -
"*The owner of a dog declared dangerous* must meet certain legal requirements: 

Dog must be registered with local law enforcement
Owner must maintain a liability insurance policy to cover personal injuries caused by the dog
Clearly-visible warning signs must be on property indicating presence of a dangerous dog
Dog must be properly confined
When not confined, dog must be properly restrained and muzzled"
Also- We don't leave the dog in the yard without escort. We don't have a fence yet. . .so I'm thinking we might just stick signs by the the front and back doors to deter a robber. This would not be easily seen by someone just driving by looking for dogs to steal since we are located a good distance from the road.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Normally a 'dangerous dog' is one that has a bite history, depending on the country and some counties.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

wolfy dog said:


> Why is the BAD DOG sign mandatory? Did you have a problem with him or is it about the breed?


No, never had a problem with my dogs biting anyone. It's part of Florida's dog bite law to avoid liability if an uninvited person enters your property and gets bitten. 
The "Bad Dog" exception to statutory liability in Florida


----------

